# fit makes the man



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

so here is my problem my dream was to buy myself a masterlight and have butter. I also bought three other this year and have found that I really don't find the masterlight comfortable. So this is a two fold question. I bought a Viner eom 16.5 54-54.5 with a 110 mm stem and a 82mm bar. The bar and stem are 10mm below the seat shimano setup (rookie) THIS IS MY GO TO BIKE. So I set-up my masterlight 55 c-t with a 54.3 tt with a 110 mm stem a 76 mm bar and Campy setup
My third bike is a litespeed firenze 55 ct 55tt 100 mm stem 76mm bar (I know I like TITANIUM but the fit is next on my list) 


The thing I have seen on this site is the more info the better.. Yes or No 

So what I have noticed is that all the hoods da9 da10 and chorus 10 are different and I need help:mad2: 

I realy have a problem with Campy drop buttons they seem to get in the way
So to sum it all up I guess I got geady and piged out on too many bikes and now have to deal with them so please can I have help


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What do you need help with, that is the question? What doesn't fit? Do you just want to get rid of the Campy hoods? If that is the issue, I don't know the solution, but others might, especially those in the wrenching forum. My answer would be that you would need to change he entire drivetrain to Shimano if you wanted to scrap the Campy hoods, but I have never really dealt with this issue.

Now, if it is a fit issue, I am sure plenty of people can help, but you need to tell us what the issue is. I have received so much advice from this board that has been so helpful, and I think you can do likewise, but you need to ask for the specific help that you need.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry, the only advise that I can offer here is sell all of your bikes and start again! This time know what you want and spend the cash on what fits. Sorry for the direct approach but I’m on the third glass of red and listening to Mia Dyson check out her web site below…I love her so much..Ps listen to your dreams.

http://www.miadyson.com/


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Good Lord, you call that singing? I like the instrumental stuff, but her voice is a little rough. Now I understand why you are a little cranky. White wine and Rascal Flats would have been much better. Maybe a Reisling or Gewustreminer (sp.). The only red wine I have cared for were some of the house wines that I had while I was in Italy.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

A friend of mine puts on a blues festival every year and they invited a wine maker to come along...to cut a long story short we got the deal of the century on a few doz and it turned out to be a pretty good cab merlot.. And at $8 Aus a bottle we are not complaining. Mia's father is Jim Dyson who makes some of the best hand made guitars on the market. Bonny Ray is currently on tour out here with Mia as the supporting act. I’m not into the whites at the moment because the weather here is changing. I usually get stuck into them over summer with full fruit flavors like the Gewürztraminer or the Rieslings with a nice fish/chicken dish or over some rare cheese. This thread makes me want to bang my head!!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Thankfully, I have already ate dinner. So, what do you consider a rare cheese? I love cheese. A nice parmesan, hard fontina, or chascavallo (sp.) is fine with me. Of course, those are all Italian. I don't eat many cheeses that aren't Italian, with the exception of brie every once in a while.

Speaking of white wine and fish dishes, the first meal my wife cooked for my birthday when we were dating was a penne pasta dish with white sauce and scallops and Reisling to wash it down. She also made that for my last birthday, but we didn't get to have the wine because she is pregnant. This pregnancy stuff is pretty tough I tell ya.

I keep forgetting that you guys are in your fall season in Australia and you are getting ready for winter now. While it still feels like winter here today, we are a couple of weeks into spring. Exactly why it is 30 degrees and we had some snow on the ground this morning, I have no idea.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Just sitting here changing my speedplay cleats and dreaming about tomorrows ride through the three gorges + brooklyn. will be the first time that i will have the colnago out in over two months as i have been smashing the trainer through the hills as well lately. parmesan is amongst my favourite as too is king island dairy blue vien. I serve them up the usual way with dried fruits, black pepper crackers and usually finish off the night with a grandfather port or if Im on the cheap a white port.(thats right a white port) anyway no snow in sydney but when i move to tasmania i should get some, even in summer.

Ps i love my scallops tossed in butter,garlic, murray river rock salt, red pepper berries and sherry.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Small world, I'm good mates with Mia's uncle (lives in Switzerland), met her dad once. If you're into Mia, also check out Lucinda Williams, one of her references.

Meanwhile .. back to 'nagos.

B


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

ETWN,

If I hadn't just gotten back from Easter lunch/dinner at my parents where there was about 8courses of food and 5 bottles of wine, your post would make me hungry. Right now, the only thing I can think of is sleep.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

bing181 said:


> Small world, I'm good mates with Mia's uncle (lives in Switzerland), met her dad once. If you're into Mia, also check out Lucinda Williams, one of her references.
> 
> Meanwhile .. back to 'nagos.
> 
> B


I am sure that my friend that puts on the festivals has a dyson guitar and pretty sure that he has had her perform before. he is also good friends with leff lang and has had a number of US performers stay at his place here in sydney.

small world indeed!


----------

